# ID this bug



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Fred? :devil3:

Take it to your county entymologist, ( bug man) ,they know .



ED


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Did some searching and nothing matched. Locate your state agriculture department or similar at one of the universities and they should recognize that picture. Closest I saw was an oriental roach, but don't think that is it.

Bud


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

not a roach or palmetto bug.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

A characteristic detail of roaches/palmettos is how thin their bodies are. It's what allows them to squeeze under doors and into closed kitchen cabinets for example. It's almost like their bodies are 2D only. I don't see that at all in that picture.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Looks like a cricket or something similar.


----------



## JBoot (Jan 15, 2019)

This looks like a job for Prof. Crawley. It looks like a _Click Beetle_ or a _Black Caterpillar Hunter Beetle_.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Not a pest expert but have seen a lot of roaches in different locations. Look up baby Smoky Brown wood roach. The striped babies look very different from the adults. They are coming in from somewhere. It could just be from one lost female.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Nik333 said:


> Not a pest expert but have seen a lot of roaches in different locations. Look up baby Smoky Brown wood roach. The striped babies look very different from the adults. They are coming in from somewhere. It could just be from one lost female.




Think you nailed it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

